# ISIS Executions



## longknife (Aug 7, 2014)

Blogspehere comes up with another stomach-wrenching video.* WARNING!* Graphic contecnts @ 

and there is this:

*"We are being butchered under the banner of 'There is no God but Allah'"* @ 
and

*Will the West stand by and watch the slaughter of Yazidis, and cleansing of Christians, in Iraq?* @ Will the West stand by and watch the slaughter of Yazidis, and cleansing of Christians, in Iraq? « Hot Air [and the answers appears to be YES]

At least someone is trying to help -

*Kurds unite to oust Iraq jihadists, rescue stranded civilians* @ Kurds unite to oust Iraq jihadists, rescue stranded civilians


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 7, 2014)

We armed the Iraqi Military and trained them.  When it came time to fight a very large number of them threw down their weapons and fled.  They left a lot of American military hardware to ISIS.  

It's hard to be willing to think we need to save them when they will not fight for themselves.

In the Khurdish areas...........they are fighters.  They will not lay down to ISIS.  In this area I believe we should bomb ISIS.


----------



## waltky (Aug 19, 2014)

Christians Crucified, Beheaded, Buried Alive at hands of ISIS...

*Rev. Graham on ISIS: Christians Crucified, Beheaded, Buried Alive*
_August 18, 2014  – Reverend Franklin Graham, head of the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association and the international Christian aid group Samaritan’s Purse, said ISIS jihadists are crucifying and beheading Christians in Iraq and Syria--“people are dying for their faith”--and added that he has heard of “incidences where entire families have been buried alive because they refused to convert to Islam.”_


> Franklin Graham, son of world-renowned evangelist Billy Graham, said he was also aware of some Muslims who who were fleeing from the bloodthirsty ISIS, stressing that they do not want to see or live under the brutal sharia policies the jihadists were implementing.  Asked by Fox’s Greta Van Susteren about how quickly the situation had changed in Iraq, particularly in the north and eastern regions since December of last year, Rev. Graham said, “It's intensifying. We are seeing now across Syria. And I will get reports out of Syria where Christians, and also in Iraq, where Christians have been crucified. They have been beheaded.”  “I have heard incidences where entire families have been buried alive because of they refused to convert to Islam,” said Rev. Graham.  “Greta, these people are dying for their faith. They believe that Jesus Christ is God's Son, who died for our sins, who was buried for our sins, who God raised to life.”
> 
> He continued, “And they are being persecuted and they're being killed for their faith. And there are Muslim people too who are fleeing because they do not want to live under this kind of regime. And this is Islam. And people who follow the Koran, the Koran gives them the basis for doing this.”  Van Susteren, host of On the Record, then asked, “Well, how come they are persecuting Muslims as well, if the Muslims -- they all follow the Koran -- how come some Muslims are getting persecuted as well?”
> 
> ...



See also:

*Pope Endorses Use of Force to 'Stop' ISIS*
_August 18, 2014 — Pope Francis on Monday said efforts to stop Islamic militants from attacking religious minorities in Iraq are legitimate but said the international community — and not just one country — should decide how to intervene._


> Francis was asked if he approved of the unilateral U.S. airstrikes on militants of the Islamic State group, who have captured swaths of northern and western Iraq and northeastern Syria and have forced minority Christians and others to either convert to Islam or flee their homes.  "In these cases, where there is an unjust aggression, I can only say that it is licit to stop the unjust aggressor," Francis said. "I underscore the verb 'stop.' I'm not saying 'bomb' or 'make war,' just 'stop.' And the means that can be used to stop them must be evaluated."  Francis also said he and his advisers were considering whether he might go to northern Iraq himself to show solidarity with persecuted Christians. But he said he was holding off for now on a decision.
> 
> The pope's comments were significant because the Vatican has vehemently opposed any military intervention in recent years. Pope Paul VI famously uttered the words "War never again, never again war" at the United Nations in 1965 as the Vietnam War raged, a refrain that has been repeated by every pope since. St. John Paul II actively tried to head off the Iraq war on the grounds that a "preventive" war couldn't be justified. He repeatedly called for negotiations to resolve the crisis over Iraq's invasion of Kuwait a decade prior.  Francis himself staged a global prayer and fast for peace when the U.S. was threatening airstrikes on Syria last year.  But in the aftermath of the Sept. 11 attacks — in the Vatican's mind an "unjust aggression" — John Paul defended the "legitimate fight against terrorism," and the right of nations to defend themselves against terrorist attacks. He did though call for restraint and the Vatican subsequently focused its position on emphasizing the need to eradicate the root causes of terrorism: poverty and oppression.
> 
> ...


----------



## Politico (Aug 19, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> We armed the Iraqi Military and trained them.  When it came time to fight a very large number of them threw down their weapons and fled.  They left a lot of American military hardware to ISIS.
> 
> It's hard to be willing to think we need to save them when they will not fight for themselves.
> 
> In the Khurdish areas...........they are fighters.  They will not lay down to ISIS.  In this area I believe we should bomb ISIS.


That.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2014)

longknife said:


> Blogspehere comes up with another stomach-wrenching video.* WARNING!* Graphic contecnts @
> 
> and there is this:
> 
> ...




spotted in the Ferguson protests 

behind Jake Tapper


----------



## waltky (Nov 2, 2014)

ISIS ethnic cleansing in Iraq...

*Islamic State kills 85 more members of Iraqi tribe*
_Sat Nov 1, 2014  - Islamic State has executed 85 more members of the Albu Nimr tribe in Iraq, a tribal leader and security official said on Saturday, part of a mass killing campaign launched last week to break local resistance to the group's territorial advances._


> Tribal chief Sheikh Naeem al-Ga'oud told Reuters Islamic State had killed 50 members of Albu Nimr who were fleeing the group in Anbar province on Friday. A further 35 bodies were found in a mass grave, a security official said.  Islamic State has executed a total of more than 300 tribe members in the past few days, Ga'oud and the official said.  The sustained bloodshed appears to demonstrate the group's resilience to the U.S. air strikes that have been targeting its fighters in Iraq and Syria.  Ga'oud said he had repeatedly asked the Shi'ite-led central government in Baghdad for arms but that his pleas were ignored.  Albu Nimr had held out for weeks under siege by Islamic State, but finally ran low on ammunition, fuel and food.
> 
> Hundreds of tribal fighters withdrew and the tribe fled its main village of Zauiyat albu Nimr, but many were intercepted by the militants who shot them at close range and dumped in mass graves.  Islamic State's advances have fueled sectarian bombings, kidnappings and shootings which occur almost daily in Iraq, echoing the peak of a civil war in 2006-2007.  Also on Saturday, a truck bomb killed 13 people at a vegetable market in the town of Yusufiya just south of Baghdad, police and medical sources said.  In the capital's Doura neighborhood, a bomb killed seven people, including four policemen, security and medical sources said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 18, 2014)

Deadly ending for intended ISIS brides...
:eekeyes:
*Iraq: 150 women executed after refusing to marry ISIL militants*
_Tuesday, December 16, 2014 - At least 150 women who refused to marry militants of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, or ISIL, were executed in the western Iraqi province of Al-Anbar, Iraq's Ministry of Human Rights said._


> According to a ministry statement released Tuesday, ISIL militants carried out a number of attacks in Fallujah and buried the victims in mass graves in one of the city’s neighborhoods.  "At least 150 females, including pregnant women, were executed in Fallujah by a militant named Abu Anas Al-Libi after they refused to accept jihad marriage," the statement said. "Many families were also forced to migrate from the province’s northern town of Al-Wafa after hundreds of residents received death threats."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2015)

bombing is fine , needs to be effective bombing rather than what mrobama has been doing though .


----------

